# The Safety Fire - Grind The Ocean - Complete Guitar Transcription



## Parka Dez (Feb 12, 2013)

Catalogue | The Safety Fire » Grind The Ocean | Sheet Happens Publishing

For any of those who have asked for tabs, we have now released an official tab book. Notated by myself, so you know that all of it is correct.

Thanks


----------



## Mwoit (Feb 12, 2013)

Nice man! Expecting a whole lotta covers eh?


----------



## Adrian-XI (Feb 13, 2013)

Awesome! Thanks for this!


----------



## Polythoral (Feb 13, 2013)

Tab books sure know how to take my money and end up leaving me heartbroken in inability.


----------



## Dropsonic (Feb 13, 2013)

Are these guitar pro tabs, or just in a text format?


----------



## Polythoral (Feb 13, 2013)

It's one big .pdf. Too bad it's not just GP tabs, since it was obviously tabbed in it. xD Sitting transposing DMB into Guitar Pro now. :x


----------



## Sikthness (Feb 13, 2013)

Parka Dez said:


> Catalogue | The Safety Fire » Grind The Ocean | Sheet Happens Publishing
> 
> For any of those who have asked for tabs, we have now released an official tab book. Notated by myself, so you know that all of it is correct.
> 
> Thanks



If I could like this more than once,I would. Also, respect for actually releasing tabs like you said you would...I know its a ton of work, but so many bands these days ask if fans want a tab book, or say they will be releasing them shortly (corelia, you bastards) and never do.


----------



## Ralyks (Feb 13, 2013)

The tunes are all Drop D and AADGBE right?


----------



## Oli (Feb 13, 2013)

Ralyks said:


> The tunes are all Drop D and AADGBE right?



Right.


----------



## Weimat01 (Feb 14, 2013)

Sweet! Anyone else going to try and play these songs on a 7 string tuned to A(E)ADGBE?



Sikthness said:


> or say they will be releasing them shortly (corelia, you bastards) and never do.



Corelia have quite a few tabs on their website for free


----------



## JaeSwift (Feb 14, 2013)

Oli said:


> Right.



I believe there's 2 songs in Drop D actually.


----------



## Sikthness (Feb 14, 2013)

Weimat01 said:


> Sweet! Anyone else going to try and play these songs on a 7 string tuned to A(E)ADGBE?
> 
> 
> 
> Corelia have quite a few tabs on their website for free



oh I know and I was grateful for those tabs when they released them. But then they mentioned a couple more times that the rest would be released shortly. That was at least a year ago I think. Im just bitter cuz I want to know how to play Red Sky harbor and Blood Petals so badly.


----------



## themike (Feb 14, 2013)

Awesome! Your album is seriously killer...


----------



## NaYoN (Feb 14, 2013)

Weimat01 said:


> Sweet! Anyone else going to try and play these songs on a 7 string tuned to A(E)ADGBE?
> 
> 
> 
> Corelia have quite a few tabs on their website for free



ADADGBE would allow you to play all the songs on one guitar


----------



## Parka Dez (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks for the support guys.

To celebrate releasing our official tab book myself & Jo have done an exclusive play-through of "Floods Of Colour" for Guitar World.

Exclusive Play-Through Video: The Safety Fire

Enjoy!


----------



## NaYoN (Feb 14, 2013)

Parka Dez said:


> Thanks for the support guys.
> 
> To celebrate releasing our official tab book myself & Jo have done an exclusive play-through of "Floods Of Colour" for Guitar World.
> 
> ...



yaaaaay!


----------



## Oli (Feb 16, 2013)

JaeSwift said:


> I believe there's 2 songs in Drop D actually.



DMB(FDP), Anomalous Materials (I could be wrong for this one), Circassian Beauties and Grind the Ocean are in Dropped D, The rest is Standard Tuning with a low A, except maybe for Seagraves - but then again - the 6th string isn't used, so it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Khoi (Feb 16, 2013)

pretty much bought this just for Animal King, but I love the entire album


----------



## jfrey (Feb 20, 2014)

tuning of Glass Crush?
dont have a guitar in the moment so i cant figure it out


----------

